

Gorgeous documentary about craftsmanship of notebooks - jakewalker
http://coudal.com/wings/

======
cschmidt
I first bought a pack of Field Notes because they looked cool, but I missed
the entire point of how to use them. They're sized to fit in your back pocket.
I now carry one with me all the time. It is the perfect thing for the "fourth
pocket": iPhone, keys & change, wallet, and Field Notes.

------
jakewalker
There's something about watching people who love their craft that is really
engaging. What a gorgeous process, and a well done short film by Coudal.

